# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Ανακοίνωση

## eatdis-admin

Από τις 14 Αυγούστου έχουν ξεκινήσει κάποιες προγραμματισμένες εργασίες αναβάθμισης του σέρβερ με σκοπό την καλύτερη ασφάλεια της ιστοσελίδας αλλά και καλύτερες ταχύτητες φόρτωσης των σελίδων.

Η αναβάθμιση προγραμματίστηκε εσκεμμένα για τον Δεκαπενταύγουστο, μιας και τότε η κίνηση στην σελίδα είναι εξαιρετικά περιορσμένη, λόγω της αργίας, των διακοπών κτλ.

Ωστόσο, προέκυψαν τεχνικές δυσκολίες και έτσι η αναβάθμιση, αντί να είναι... ολιγόωρη, έγινε τελικά... πολυήμερη.
Συνέπεια αυτών των τεχνικών δυσκολιών είναι κάποια τμήματα της ιστοσελίδας να μην λειτουργούν σωστά.
Επιπλέον, χάθηκαν όσα μηνύματα εστάλησαν πριν από μερικές ημέρες αλλά και όσα νέα μέλη πραγματοποίησαν εγγραφή αυτές τις ημέρες.


ΥΓ1. Εάν εντοπίσετε μικροπροβλήματα σε επιμέρους λειτουργίες της σελίδας, παρακαλώ να τα αναφέρετε σε αυτό το θέμα, ώστε να είναι συγκεντρωμένα και να μπορέσουμε να τα διορθώσουμε. Εκτιμώ ότι μέσα στις επόμενες ώρες η ιστοσελίδα θα είναι 100% λειτουργική, χωρίς σφάλματα και προβλήματα.
ΥΓ2. Ζητούμε συγνώμη για τα όποια προβλήματα.

----------

